# Don Madden



## bladenosh (Mar 29, 2006)

I am in Chillicothe, Ohio, and have recently started my training at Don Madden's Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan dojo. I am only doing jujutsu right now, but will probably go on into karate soon. My father was trained by Madden, and now I would like to be. I have seen his name dropped a few times in these forums, and would like to know more... could anyone give or point me in the direction of information on Don Madden and Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan Karate and Jujutsu. There is a thread on the subject, but its 11 pages long, and runs so off topic that I stopped reading it.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 29, 2006)

lol...I started that thread and it does rather meander 

Check out:
http://www.akjuteamamerica.com/
and
http://www.bright.net/~kbright/karate.index.html


----------



## bladenosh (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 9, 2006)

I think what Grandmaster Madden does for the martial arts is outstanding.  The man truly loves the arts and it shows.  I have had a chance to say hello to him a few times over the years and I have great respect for him and his work.


----------



## bladenosh (Apr 10, 2006)

I just began training at his dojo. I have a lot to learn, but I look forward to going to tournaments with him. I also was able to meet him, and he is completely passionate and dedicated to the art.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 10, 2006)

That dedication will come out more the longer you are around.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Would your father happen to be JT Moccabbee? He was my first sensei when I started. I later trained with Joe Minney and then directly with Soke Madden.*





			
				bladenosh said:
			
		

> I am in Chillicothe, Ohio, and have recently started my training at Don Madden's Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan dojo. I am only doing jujutsu right now, but will probably go on into karate soon. My father was trained by Madden, and now I would like to be. I have seen his name dropped a few times in these forums, and would like to know more... could anyone give or point me in the direction of information on Don Madden and Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan Karate and Jujutsu. There is a thread on the subject, but its 11 pages long, and runs so off topic that I stopped reading it.


----------



## docmartin252 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have met Soke Madden on several occasions, and he is actually the one that tested me for my black belt in 1995. During my time in shotokan karate I attended several of his clinics and spoke with him at a few tournaments. He is very knowledgeable about martial arts, and he was always a kind man to me. Stick to your path and I'm sure that if a dojo is endorsed by his name, it will give good quality instruction.


----------



## ppko (Sep 6, 2007)

If you are wanting to know more about Mr. Madden one of my friends can help his name is Tom Manson his website is www.tokoshi.com he would be more than willing to tell you what he knows


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 7, 2007)

Frankly, Mr. Manson and Soke Madden parted ways several years ago. I am not sure why. Perhaps because Mr. Manson wanted to start his own organization, which he did. 
You can ask me any questions about Soke Madden, on here or by email. I trained with Mr. Madden for 17 years.


----------



## dustyrebel70 (Aug 24, 2022)

bladenosh said:


> I am in Chillicothe, Ohio, and have recently started my training at Don Madden's Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan dojo. I am only doing jujutsu right now, but will probably go on into karate soon. My father was trained by Madden, and now I would like to be. I have seen his name dropped a few times in these forums, and would like to know more... could anyone give or point me in the direction of information on Don Madden and Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan Karate and Jujutsu. There is a thread on the subject, but its 11 pages long, and runs so off topic that I stopped reading it.


I grew up with Sensei Madden a mother studied under him he was a very great man


----------

